# Kickassia Mafia!  [Day Two]



## ole_schooler (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyone should have recieved their roles (if not, PM me).  36 hours for night actions (because it's the first night).

Notes:
-Unsent night actions will not be randomized.
-Failure to send in night actions twice will result in death by That Guy, unless I am told in advance you will be away.
-Flavortext may or may not provide clues.
-Nights will be 24 hours, days will be 48 hours, at least.
-Abstaining is allowed, but not encouraged.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

_The battle had been fought, the war had been won, and the nation of Kickassia was at peace!

Well, relative peace.  The new President didn't seem to be interested in much besides watching Hogan's Heroes.

As time went on, more and more of the citizens became a bit...shall we say...peeved at the President's inaction.  The country was running out of money, there was a subversive member of the ruling party, and the Nostalgia Critic was doing nothing!  One citizen, desperate for action, disrupted the Critic.  *Blazheirio889* had a plan, an idea on what to do to save their failing economy, and they were willing to interrupt the television to try and stop this downward spiral.

Unfortunately, the Critic flew into a rage and shot them in the head.  Bad news.  Maybe they'll get better?_

*blazheirio889 is dead.  She was a Citizen.*

48 hours for discussion.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Sounds like Blazihero was the one who makes reccomendations that the Nostalgia Critic steals (Raising revenue with tourism)? Can't remember what character that was, thouh.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Psst, it's blazheirio, not blaziheiro. I have no idea why people can never spell my username right D<

*re-shot*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Erm... this seems like an ordinary Mafia kill without any other weirdifying factors that could help us deduce anything. It's a long shot, but did an inspector or other night-action-er end up doing something that could flush out a Mafia already? (Disclaimer: if all you did was confirm someone as innocent, please don't out yourself already.)

Otherwise we could either abstain or randylynch. As I've said in other Mafia games, I generally prefer randylynch (gives us a better-than-0% chance of killing a Mafia) but if there's (A) possibility of an alien or (B) absolutely no evidence for or against anybody, I'm not _entirely_ opposed to abstainment.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Seems like a normal Mafia kill, yeah. :/

Randylynch sounds about right, although I guess I hope it doesn't get randomized to me. (so do most people, though)


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

I am not familer with the theme, but judging from the text, I don't think the flavor text matters right now.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

*24 hour extension*

Seriously, no votes?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

I vote *ABCD.

*randylynch gogogogo


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Well, since abstaining "is not encouraged..."
*ABCD.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

*ABCD* I guess


----------



## ABCD (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Well I vote *Blastoise* not that it matters ):


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Any particular reason to lynch ABCD? I don't like abstaining the first day since it's boring and RNG says *Spike* just for the heck of it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Any particular reason to lynch ABCD?


Chosen randomly. (Sorry, ABCD! Unless you _are _mafia, of course, but still...)


----------



## Aisling (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

aaa ): preez no

Umm... I'd vote ABCD but ABCD says Blastoise- why?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

I'd assume because I chose ABCD.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

My vote wouldn't matter anyway since the majority wins. I pick out in random and I want to do something beside doing nothing. Changing to *ABCD*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

*ABCD*.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

No apparent evidence = no reason to lynch anyone else but the target of the majority. Sure, *ABCD*.


----------



## PK (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

*ABCD* since we have nothing else to go on.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Day One]*

Final tally: 7 ABCD, 1 Blastoise

_No one makes a motion as the body falls, slumped to the ground.  Despite the man with the gun standing right in front of them, half the citizens turn inwards, singling out a hatted man.  "This is clearly your fault!" one of the few females shouts.  "You must pay for what you did!"

"What are you talking about?  You just watched the Critic shoot someone, and you're blaming me?"  The accused begins reaching for his gun.  "Well, you won't kill me, because I am a-"

Several shots ring out, cutting off *ABCD*'s statement.  His body falls, limp, to the ground._

*ABCD is dead.  He was a citizen.*

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Kickassia Mafia!  [Night Two]*

*Night extended for 24 hours.*  I've only gotten three night actions, people.  Please to be sending in?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 16, 2011)

_After a night of somewhat restless sleep (two people did die, after all, and neither of them had gotten better), the citizens of Molassia awake to a rapid retort of gunshots.  Rushing to the hotel room, they enter to find one small, forgotten man standing over two bodies.  "He, he killed *OrngSumb*," he sobbed, pointing at the body of *Chief Zackrai*.  "So, so I had to kill him."  Two of the more kindhearted citizens lead him away, while the rest stare and scratch their heads, wondering what to do about all these dead._

*OrngSumb is dead.  He was a Citizen.
Chief Zackrai is dead.  They were a Dictator.*

One player did not send in needed night actions.  One warning, then you die!


----------



## JackPK (Mar 16, 2011)

Hm. If the flavor text is anything to go by, this sounds like a fishing brothers-style revenge kill, perhaps?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm looks like it based on the flavor text. If not, then the mafia death could be from a vig kill Otherwise, it's most likely a revenge kill.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't think it sounds like a vig kill, since it's stated to be a mournful response to OrngSumb's death. Fishing brothers sounds more likely.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm need to remember what a dictator is.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 17, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Hmm need to remember what a dictator is.


Dictator is the flavored version of Mafia in this game.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 18, 2011)

*Day extended 24 hours.*  Vote, people!  Or I'll choose someone randomly!


----------



## JackPK (Mar 18, 2011)

Mai, InvaderSyl, SilverJade and Superbird haven't posted, and all of them tend to be kind of moderately active-ish in other games. Shall we lynch one of them, in the absence of other evidence?

RNG between those four says *SilverJade*.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 18, 2011)

*SilverJade,* then. I think Syl's been inactive because she got a tablet, or something along those lines. No idea about Mai and Silver.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 18, 2011)

*SilverJade.*


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2011)

*SilverJade,* I guess. Haven't really been paying attention to this game, as I never really heard of the flavor.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 18, 2011)

...I didn't really think I had anything important to contribute. Sorry!


----------



## Superbird (Mar 18, 2011)

OH WAIT I do. That Chief Zackrai was my revenge-kill. I was a fishing brother-esque role with OrngSumb.


----------



## Silver (Mar 18, 2011)

Noo wait :( I'm the Uzi holder person, I don't remember the name (I think doctor?) but I'm pretty much a healer. Don't kill off the healer :(


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the Uzi giver person is a doctor.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, killing a healer would be bad. I guess that leaves *InvaderSyl* (who may very well not even see this to come defend herself, if she's so busy with her tablet).


----------



## Wargle (Mar 18, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Yeah, killing a healer would be bad. I guess that leaves *InvaderSyl* (who may very well not even see this to come defend herself, if she's so busy with her tablet).


Pfft Mafia > Tablet

*Syl*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 18, 2011)

To prevent our healer from getting lynch. *Syl*.


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2011)

*Syl,* sure. I think she was online just a little while ago, and didn't post.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't deny that Doctor is an easy roleclaim, but waaaaay better safe than sorry. 
*Syl.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 18, 2011)

*Syl.*


----------



## Silver (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to die tonight :(

*Syl,* then.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 18, 2011)

IF SHE DOESNT DIE SHES MAFIA

suuuure.

But really doc is very easy to claim in mafia so I have my eye on you Silver.


----------

